# Bacopa or Micranthemum?- Plant ID



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

I'm in doubt with this plant. I'm not sure if it is a bacopa caroliniana or Micranthemum umbrosum. 
Anyone can give me a help?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

To me, it looks like _Lysimachia nummularia_


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The L. nummularia I have has lighter green leaves. This could be Bacopa australis.


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

The l. nummularia that I know has more yellowish green leeves. Bacopa australis uuhm  it could be. I think we need more point of view-:noidea: :noidea:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the leaf shape and growth habit point to _Lysimachia nummularia_ (which comes in its natural form and the yellowish 'Aurea' cultivar).

A closeup of a stem would settle it I think. The veining of _Lysimachia_ leaves is telling.


----------

